# Bucks vs. Bulls, 10-18-03



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Here's the thread.

Bucks having a decent preseason.

By the way, I KNEW we should have kept Brian Skinner instead of trading him to Toronto for Oakley and what would materialize as Jason Jennings in Portland (not in the league). He's a rebounding machine, and a decent low post scorer. He's Lonny Baxter but better, with more length.

I think Mario Austin will have a chance to become about as good as Skinner, if not better, but this guy is going to do big things for Milwaukee this year, serving like a Jamie Feick in NJ a few years ago.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This one's not on Fox Chicago either.. :upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Scottie most likely going to play his first game tonight, that too at the UC. Can't believe nobody's gonna televise it! No radio either :upset:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

can the bucks put it on TV?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks are 2-2. Two game winning streak. Started with us. :upset: 

Bulls are a different team at home. We are 3-2 all together with our last win on the road.

Bucks. 95.3 pts and give up, 95.5. They get 45 rebounds a game and give up 45. 

Redd 20.5
Mason 14.3
Santiago 13.5
Gadzuric 12.3
Skinner 10
Smith 10

Bulls 94.6 pts a game. Give up, 92.4 41.4 rebounds and give up, 45. 20.4 t/o a game. WAAAAYYYYYY too many. We shoot 43% and our opp. Shoot , .387% and 32% in threes. 

Crawford 18.8
Cury 18
Chandler 11.3
Gill 10.3


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Word is that Erob has participated in 4 straight practices  and might play tonight, I think.

Chandler re-tweaked his back in practice Friday and won't play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

on a good note, Bulls team ft shooting has risen to over 71.6%! It was barely 60%.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Here's the thread.
> 
> Bucks having a decent preseason.
> ...


We should have kept Bruce Bowen from the Kukoc trade that turned into Jamal too


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bowen has really suprised me. We had a chance to sign him as a FA and I was one of the ones who screamed no. We had Artest at the time. In hindsite it shows how little I know. 

I knew he was good on defense but his offense at the time was way behind Artests game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

box scores show pippen starting tonight. Did he?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I don't believe it! Curry has more rebounds than points! 1 rebound not points.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I don't believe it! Curry has more rebounds than points! 1 rebound not points.


The Bucks had more TOs than us too for a few seconds.  

Pippen must have started, he's got a foul and an assist.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry 8 pts in less than 6 minutes


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Crawford 4 points, 2 boards 2 dimes

Pippen 2 pf


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Crawford sinks a three, WOOOO 7 pts, 2 asts, 2 rebs


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Craw stuffs TJ ford  

OT: Marlins up 1 - 0 on the Yanks :yes:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Baxter is a _stud!_ 

8 points, 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 8 minutes into the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls off to a strong start! 67%! Baxter 4 rebounds. crawford 3 assists


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bucks shooting just 28% 

Hassel misses another jumper . . .


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

did baxter get a tech in this game?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

For those who can watch the game, it seems like Pip started, what was the crowd like after he got introduced?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> did baxter get a tech in this game?


I think he got illegal defense called against him, I'm not sure about a Tech, but I haven't been watchin the PbP closely.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF is up with the refs? Bucks have already attempted 15 free throws and the 1st qtr hasn't even ended.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

26-21 bulls 

55% to 26% yet we are up by just 5. 

Bucks 12-15 in fts. 

6 t/o in one quarter is too many


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer is having a nice game early on


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

is hinrich hurt? Or are they looking at Mason real closely tonight?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry picks up his 3rd foul, then picks a T arguing  

20 FTA by the Bucks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer has 11 pts. 5-5.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

where's hinrich?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

baxter/fizer 11-13 8 rebounds 2 assists. 23 pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> where's hinrich?


I asked this earlier and no one answered. Maybe they want to look at mason more? I don't know for sure


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Fizer 15 pts(6-8 FG) and 3 rbs.
Baxter 14 pts(6-7 FG), *6 rebs* and 2 asts.
Eddy Curry: 8 pts(3-4 FG), 1 rbs and *3 fouls*.
Crawford 7 pts*(3-9 FG)*, 2 rbs, and 3 asts.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The refs in this game really seem to love their whistle. Already a combined 35 FTA with 1 min. left in the first half.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Lonny's havin a good night
:yes:


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> For those who can watch the game, it seems like Pip started, how did the crowd reacted after he was introduced?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2 TOs by Jamal in the final 10 secs that cost us 5 pts. Bulls lead 53-51 at half.

Baxter/Fizer - 32 pts(13-16 FG) and 9 rebs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 53 bucks 51

Baxter 17 6 rebounds

Fizer 15. 

Crawford 9

D, Mason 12

Redd, Haislip 10


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

53-51 halftime

Baxter 17 Pts (7-8 FG), 6 reb, only 1 PF
Pippen 5 minutes, 1 ast, 2 PF
Curry 8 Pts in 10 minutes, 1 rebound
Crawford 4-13, 3 reb, 3 ast, 1 stl, 2 TO, 9 Pts
Fizer 6-8 FG, 3 reb, 1 ast, 1 stl, 15 Pts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich DNP

He still hurt?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich DNP
> 
> He still hurt?


Must be. What was it, a bruised knee?
Hopefully its just precautionary holding him out tonight.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Three stats, one very impressive, two somewhat troubling. Eddy Curry has:

8 points on 75% shooting

edit: 1 board (I had put 6 . . . wishful thinking!)

3 fouls 

in 11 minutes


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Three stats, two very impressive, one very disturbing. Eddy Curry has:
> 
> 8 points on 75% shooting
> ...


nba.com says he has 1 board.
Not sayin thats right necessarily though, cause they're PbP has been off before.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> nba.com says he has 1 board.
> Not sayin thats right necessarily though, cause they're PbP has been off before.


I'm wrong. I just fixed it though.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

How many of Currys 4 fouls are offensive fouls?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pippen: 4 pts, 2-2 FG, 2 reb, 2 assist, 2 TO, 2 PF.

Bulls playing garbage D. Trailing 74-65.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The refs have simply ruined this game with their ticky-tack foul calling. A combined 42 PF called in 3 qtrs :upset: 

Bulls trail 81-75.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

We are playing some crap defense tonight.

Bucks are shooting 57% on their three pointers, 51% overall.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy Curry 3-8 FT.

Bulls - 15-24 FT(62%).

Somehow we're still in this game. Trailing 89-85 with 5 mins. left in the 4th.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Curry with only 5 fga so far . . . unnaceptable. Not sure if its his fault (fouls) or the guards fault. 

We're playing like crap tonight. Fizer and Bax have come to play.



:upset: :upset: :upset: 

we let them get their own rebound off a freethrow?!?! This is pathetic.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry with 4-7 FGA, 6 boards
Pippen 3 reb, 3 ast, 2-2 FG, 4 Pts
Crawford with 7-19 FG, 17 Pts
Fizer 7-14, 5 reb, 4 ast, 3 stl, 19 pts (outstanding!)
Baxter 8-10, 6 reb, 2 ast, 19 pts

Fizer draws the foul, hits the FTs, down by 1 with :42 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

On the plus side, we've held them to just 11 Pts this Q


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (FJ_of _Rockaway, hoops*, SPMJ, TellCoby, TripleDouble, RoRo, Jumpman23, numlock, JRose5, WestHighHawk, DaBullz)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls lose 98-91

Baxter 27 min, 8-10 FG, 3-5 FT, 6 REB, 2 AST, 3PF, 4 TO, 19 Pts
Pippen 17 min, 2-2 FG, 3 reb, 3 ast, 2 PF, 2 TO, 4 PTs
Curry 27 min, 4-8 FG, 6 reb, 1 ast, 5 PF, 0 Stl, 3 TO, 11 Pts
Crawford 28 min, 7-19 FG, 0-0FT, 3-6 3Pt, 4 reb, 3 ast, 2 PF, 2 stl, 2 TO, 17 Pts
Gill 25 min, 0-4 FG, 1-2 FT, 3 reb, 1 ast, 3 PF, 1 stl, 0 TO, 1 pt
Hassell 31 min, 1-4 FG, 4 reb, 2 ast, 4 pf, 3 stl, 2 to, 2 pts
Mason Jr 23 min, 2-8 FG, 2-2 FT, 0-5 3Pt, 4 reb, 3 ast, 3 pf, 3stl, 1 TO, 6 pts
Fizer 29 min, 7-14 FG, 6-7 FT, 5 reb, 4 ast, 5 PF, 3 STL, 2 TO, 20 Pts
Marshall 11 min, 0-1 FG, 2-2 FT, 0-1 3Pt, 2 reb, 2 ast, 2 PF, 1 TO, 2 Pts
Johnson 15 min, 3-5 FG, 1-2 3Pt, 1 reb, 1 stl, 1 to, 7 Pts
Blount 7 min, 1-3 FG, 2 reb, 1 PF, 2 TO, 2 Pts

Game Ball goes to Fizer, IMO, with a close 2nd to Baxter.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry should be taking atleast 15 shots a game, terrible. 

On the bright side, Crawford has turned things around from the 1st game. Just needs to limit his shots more and look for teammates. 

I cant wait to see a game where we have full strength. Curry, Chandler, Rose, Crawford, Pippen, Fizer, Marshall, Heinrich, Baxter. We've had atleast 1-2 KEY guys out each game. 

Oh well thats what preseason is for.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Bucks seem to have our number this preseason.

NEXT PRESEASON THOUGH!!! It'll be on.:yes: 
I would guess fouls took curry out of this game. That and Baxter/Fizer.

Is there really a profound reason to try and trade any of our guys? We could get 20 a night from just about anywhere, it looks like. Fizer could go off, Curry could go off, Crawford, Rose, Marshall. And if they all get going at the same time...well nifty.

Would have liked to see Crawford shoot more free throws. That's the diffrence between an 18ppg player and a 25ppg player. Getting to the line.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Is there really a profound reason to try and trade any of our guys?


I was just thinking that. they've got such young talent at every position except SF. If they can keep everyone together and keep them happy, and add a solid SF soon as Rose and Pippens age starting taking too much of a toll, they'd be dangerous.

Unless were offered a deal thats insane to turn down, they just need to work on building a chemistry together and filling the weak spots. The rest of the Bulls legacy should fall in place :yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford took 19 shots in just 28 minutes. About 2 shots for every 3 minutes. If he continues at this kind of pace, he'd shoot 27 times per game if he averaged 40 minutes (like Rose). For comparison, Rose averaged ~19 FGA/game and people whined about him "jacking up shots."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

K. Hinrich DNP - Flu Like Symptoms


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> K. Hinrich DNP - Flu Like Symptoms


Hey thats even better then a sore knee.
Not to say its good he has the flu, but thats at least short term.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Moved


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

BOoWHOOO curry ain't shoot enuff

BOOOwhoooo pippen ain't play enuff minutes

BOOOwhoo crawford jacked up too many shots

[email protected]'ll gettin' this emotional over the pre-season....


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow.. fizer had a great game. 4 assists? the hole is not so black with him eh? its great to see him improving on that aspect of his game. 20 points 2 blocks and 3 steals were impressive enough.. but the assists really caught me off guard.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

I went to tonights game. Its the first game I have of the 11 game package i purchased. Anyways here are some thoughts:

-The crowd gave Scottie a standing ovation. It was great seeing him in a bulls uni again, although its clear he's not the scottie of old  But still good to see him.

-Crawford was putting some nice moves on Ford. I think a lot of it had to do with Ford being a lot smaller.

-Kendall Gill played like crap. He's had better games, so I hope this wasn't a sign of things to come.

-Fizer and LB dominated inside. They couldnt be stopped. Fizer started off slow with a few TOs and dumb fouls, but eventually heated up.

-Did the TV say anything about Heinrich? He wasnt dressed or even on the bench. I saw Tyson and Eddie Robinson in suits at the end of the bench but no Kirk.

-Seemed as if curry is playing with a little more emotion. The refs gave him a T for arguing calls. He wasn't getting calls all night. Ahh well.

I wasnt expecting much since this is just the preseason, and no rose or chandler playing, but it was still fun to go. The first regular season game for me is the 31st of Oct. I liked what i saw out of Fizer and Baxter. And it was great seeing scottie back in a bulls uni.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> For those who can watch the game, it seems like Pip started, what was the crowd like after he got introduced?


I was there. He was introduced last and he received a standing ovation, loud enough so that you couldn't hear anything after "...Central Arkansas..." Pip played the first 4.5 minutes in the first quarter, and if I'm not mistaken, he played the entire 3rd quarter.

He was rusty. And although he's still cat-quick for a man his size, he's lost those amazing hops that allowed him to cut loose with some of the more vicious dunks I'd ever seen "back in the day." Clearly when he was in there he ran the offense as the point forward.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for the insight, those of you went to the game! Looking at the boxscore I can see that Baxtor and Fizer had great games. I really wish I was able to see this. It's cool Pippen got such a incredible standing ovation, way to go Chitown. You guys really treat your hero's with respect.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

The utermost respect.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Watch out for Linton Johnson. This guy can play! He's athletic, he scraps on defense and he seems to have a sweet outside stroke. It's going to be very difficult for the Bulls to let him go. The biggest obstacle to retaining him was seated at the very end of the Bulls bench...Eddie Robinson. Unlike past seasons where he seemed to always find teamates to clown around with while the game was going on, last night he was totally shut out by every one of the players. No one spoke to him during the game or during time outs. He was also in violation of Paxson's new dress code. Of the injured players, Chandler wore a sharp looking dark blue suit, while Robinson wore a matching shirt and pants combo, but nothing that resembled a suitcoat. Rose was the most strangely dressed of those who were injured. He had his Bulls warmup suit on, but over the warmup jacket he wore Jay Williams' white #22 jersey.

Robinson clearly looked like he wished he was elsewhere. There's something going on behind the scenes and neither the Bulls or Robinson seem very happy with each other.

A few more impressions:

Curry's upper body is more well defined than I've ever seen it. Grover's helped him develop a real pair of guns. He doesn't look anything like the kid who was drafted out of high school. And to think he's still just 20 years old. I wonder just how much bigger and stronger he can get. Fizer also looked well put together. His physique is beginning to resemble Karl Malone's during his peak years. Marcus showed no signs of favoring his knee, although there were one or two occasions where he had an opportunity to take the ball strong to the basket and instead he chose to pull up for short jumpers. There's one more guy who seems to have benefitted from his offseason work and that's Donyell Marshall. He also seems to have added more upper body strength. And I like his new "tube socks" look. I wonder if he's paying homage to Elliot Perry???

Mason Jr can flat out handle the ball. Right now I'd consider him an even better push guard than Jamal because he's got the strength to fight through the bumping and pushing that comes from upcourt pressure while Crawford, for all his quickness, still seems to get pushed towards the sidelines instead of staying in the middle with the ball on the break. Hassell's a lost soul offensively. On ball rotation he'll pass up an open shot to make one more occasionally unnecessary pass. He's got some serious confidence issues. A friend of mine is convinced his problems may have something to do with his vision. He might be right. Trent's shots don't clank off the rim, but they consistently seem to be a little short which might suggest a depth perception problem. Regardless of what's troubling him, he's no where near the same shooter we saw his rookie season. If I had to choose netween Trent and Linton, I'd have to give Johnson the edge, though I know Cartwright loves Hassell's defensive hustle.

Among the coaches, Ron Adams seems to be a very active sideline instructor. I'm impressed with his enthusiasm and apparent passion for teaching and directing the younger players.

One more interesting sidelight...before the game our three C's were stationed at separate gates from 6 to 6:30 giving out autographs. Chandler was friendly and polite. Curry seemed a bit uncomfortable. But Crawford was by far the most affable and engaging of the three. He's very unpretentious and went out of his way to accomodate every fan. He seemed to enjoy striking up conversations with everybody. A friend of mine brought his teenage son to the game. His son had obtained some great glossy's of Crawford, Chandler and Curry for them to sign. Crawford liked the kid's picture so much he tried to barter him out of it, offering sweatbands and other things in exchange for the photo. I've got to tell you, it's hard not to really like a guy like Jamal personally. If he succeeds with the Bulls and gets his long term deal, he can become a tremendous emissary for the organization. I can see why so many fans like him. He's got a very magnetic personality.

One last thing...best group of Luvables I ve seen so far. Great dancers, one and all, and every one of them seems to be in peak condition. Some of them look like they might have spent a few weeks with Grover as well...and I mean that in a good way.

Well, the regular season's a mere 10 day's away. I think we're going to enjoy watching this team perform all year. I know I will.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

One thing I forgot to mention was during a time when the crowd was quiet watching, some guy started yelling at Eddie Robinson. Trying to get his attention. And when he looked over the guy yelled "WHy the hell don't you ever play? You are always injured"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thanks guys for the report on the game. Much appreciated. 

Why don't we buy out E-rob?


----------



## C-UNIT & DA_P.I.P (Oct 12, 2003)

What is wrong With EROB?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

ERob doesn't contribute meaningful minutes, that's what's wrong with him.

If you're talking about injury, I forgot which one it is this time; knee or back or pinky or something.

He just won't get it done.

By the way, I really wish I could see the Luvabulls. If you see a really good looking Asian girl with incredible moves and an exotic look, that's an acquaintance of mine from college... great girl, really amazing personality. Cheered up several gloomy days for me with a simple hi, or a little small talk.


----------



## C-UNIT & DA_P.I.P (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey no skeetin on the boards fella.


----------

